# Leyland Cyprus Tree



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This really has not much to do with garden railways, but I know we have some experts here that may have some good answers about Leyland Cyprus trees. We are considering these trees to replace Pine trees that have to be removed, along the frontage of our property. The purpose of the trees is for screening us from the street. However, in researching the trees we have some concerns about the shallow root system, and their longevity of 25 years. We have excellent soil that drains well, so the fact that they don't like wet soil is not an issue. Twenty five years is not a very long time when I consider the fact that the Pines were planted twenty five years ago, and are about thirty to forty feet tall. The Pines have created allot of work for us in the way of keeping them trimmed away from the sidewalk. They have also become mostly dead branches at the lower portion, which cancels out the screening effect. the shallow root system is a concern since the trees will be ten to twelve feet from the sidewalk, and power lines run along our side of the street. We are not set on the Leylands and would consider any alternative other than a hedge or Arborvitaes. The height does not have to be more than ten feet of whatever we plant. 
We live in Southeastern Pennsylvania, so will need a tree compatible with our region. Any and all opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Leyland Cyprus trees, if fertilized will grow 3 ft per year. We planted a row between our house and a neighbor with unruly dogs in Silver Spring Maryland. They will grow very fast, and make a barrier impervious to almost anything. They do get bushy at the bottom, and may require trimming if you have a walk near them. But they will create a fine barrier very quickly. Ours now are over 30 ft tall, and have not blown over, or died. They will need lots of space.

Paul


----------

